# How to install "AMD-APP-SDK-v3.0" (Linux) for FreeBSD 13.1 using Linux compatibility layer?



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello, I would like to install some Deep Learning frameworks such as "Caffe".

Their guthub documentation states that OpenCL for AMD GPUs, use the "AMD-APP-SDK-v3.0":








						GitHub - BVLC/caffe at opencl
					

Caffe: a fast open framework for deep learning. Contribute to BVLC/caffe development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




"AMD-APP-SDK-v3.0" is not supported by AMD anymore and ROCm is not supported by FreeBSD but is supported for Linux and seems to be more complex than "AMD-APP-SDK-v3.0".

Also Caffe seems to not support ROCm.

So I was wondering if it might be possible to install "AMD-APP-SDK-v3.0" on FreeBSD.

Thanks.


----------

